

Ask HN: What meds, pills, vitamins do you take on a daily or almost daily basis? - newsmaster

Just for curiosity sake since this kind of data is not so openly available. I myself take a daily antihistamine to manage my allergies.
======
jyu
The ones whose benefits are backed up by large bodies of evidence.

[http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+D/](http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+D/)

[http://examine.com/supplements/Fish+Oil/](http://examine.com/supplements/Fish+Oil/)

~~~
ScottWhigham
Just a word here - fish oil supplements are being looked at seriously as a
culprit in many cases of prostate cancer:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2013/07/23/those-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2013/07/23/those-
fish-oil-supplements-might-cause-cancer/)

~~~
aaxe
Ugh: [http://examine.com/blog/fish-oil-and-your-
prostate/](http://examine.com/blog/fish-oil-and-your-prostate/)

------
jmhain
The only med I take is Citalopram, which I started for anxiety, but now only
take because I don't have time to deal with withdrawals, having fixed my
problems through other means.

As far as supplements go, I'm a junkie, but I'm also careful to only take
things that I'm positive are actually doing something. My current routine
looks something like this:

\- Vitamin D3 (4000 IU winter, 2000 IU otherwise)

\- Fish Oil (about 4 g daily)

\- Magnesium

\- Vitamin C (1000 mg weekly)

\- L-theanine (whenever anxiety strikes)

\- Melatonin (occasionally when I can't sleep)

Also, I'm currently experimenting with Alpha-GPC (a potent choline source) and
Piracetam. The first take I took Alpha-GPC it was like lifting the brain fog
that's been plaguing me for years. After a couple days taking it though, I
started experiencing nausea and headaches (both frequently reported symptoms
of excessive choline) so I'll probably be cutting it back to one or two 300 mg
capsules weekly. As for Piracetam, I'm not entirely sure how it affects me yet
but I'm staying away from it until I sort out my Alpha-GPC intake.

------
PeterWhittaker
None.

I see no point in taking any supplements or medications when I am free of
signs and symptoms and in good health.

Occasionally I will take ibuprofen if I have unusual stiffness or tension or
if I've smited myself unusually hard (bit of a klutz when I'm tired), and I
will attempt to manage colds and other illnesses symptomatically, and will
consult doctors for the unusual (knock-on-wood rare and harmless so far -
which includes a steroid inhaler for a fungal allergy thanks to this past
spring's unusual weather).

Eat well (in all senses of the word), drink well in moderation (life is too
short for cheap wine or sweet or tasteless beer), get some exercise, take in a
show, have sex with someone you really care for, get some air.

Absent an identifiable medical condition, powders and potions won't do much to
improve on that. (Allergy sufferers have my complete sympathy; I've had
infrequent bouts, usually in weird weather, and the drop in personal function
is appalling. I'm deeply grateful I don't have to deal with that more often.)

------
cjd9
Created an account to write this.

I take:

fish oil whey isolate protein D3 Multivit (habit) probably some potassium and
magnesium. melatonin

And...

I use steroids.

And the last one is the biggest thing that has made a huge positive impact in
terms of both mood and physical well being.

And, I'm adding HGH early next year in just over HRT (hormone replacement
therapy) doses.

And I don't plan on not taking exogenous testosterone going forward. I suspect
I will cruise at between 250mg/week and 350mg/week for as long as I can fight
off old age.

~~~
newsmaster
May I ask about your reasons for using steroids and HGH? Are there any other
benefits aside from getting ripped and muscle growth? I did research into them
a while back and even located a supplier but I really don't like the needles.

~~~
cjd9
The whole ripped and huge muscles thing isn't my primary goal. I'm 40 and
started taking them for general well being and getting my hormone levels back
to "normal" levels. And, I noticed an instant mood improvement with the test
(well, not instant since the ester was E, but like three weeks later I noticed
motivation back and some slight anti-depressant effects).

And the needles are literally zero problem. You draw with an 18g, you pin with
a 25g or 23g and you don't feel anything. I mean that, you don't feel
anything. And I take Test E so I only pin twice a week. The GH is not IM so
you shoot into your stomach fat, which doesn't hurt at all.

All that being said, if you take even moderate amounts of each, you'll notice
body composition improvements. And, if you take care to change up your diet a
bit, lift a bit, you notice dramatic improvements.

I waited until I was 40 to do my first cycle. I wish I didn't wait this long,
tbh. I should have started when I was 30.

------
MichaelStubbs
I take a Piriton to lessen the effects of my various allergies (dogs, cats,
grass/oak pollen) and, if I am feeling like a may have a cold/be ill in
general, a multivitamin.

------
munimkazia
I have high cholesterol. So, I take

\- Aspirin

\- Atorvastatin

\- Cod liver oil pills (not prescribed, but recommended by doctor)

\- Psyllium seed husks -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psyllium_seed_husks](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psyllium_seed_husks)
(again, not prescribed, but a very well known remedy for digestive problems
and cholestrol, and very popular in India. Also called Isabgol)

------
dexxter
I take a super dose of Vitamin C (3g) if I ever feel like I'm going to fall
sick. It's amazing how well that works and keeps the flu at bay. I make sure I
don't take it daily though - prefer the natural route - fresh fruits

I used to take protein powder, but I think its a waste of money if you are not
trying to seriously bulk up. For the ones who want lean muscles, enough eggs
and chicken breasts do the trick.

------
amarraja
Quite a lot of the Poliquin stuff, all daily (sometimes more)

    
    
      - Multi Intense (vitamins) 3x
      - Omega3 3x
      - Zinc 1x
      - Magnesium 1x
      - Probiotics 1x
      - Fenuplex & Insulinomics (for the insulin reisistant) 3x
    

I have also just started taking MCT oils in the mornings -- too early to see a
difference at the moment.

------
sanoli
I gave up on multivitamins after getting to know people who ate healthy and
didn't take any, and had great health. All I take now is vitamin-D if there
are many consecutive cloudy days. And sometimes protein powder when I workout
really hard. Has been working great for me, I felt absolutely no worse after
cutting the multis.

------
hashtree
I'd be curious to see if anyone is/admits using nootropics and, if so, what
has worked for them. Ive tried L-Theanine and Huperzine A myself. I'm not
daring enough to try anything more serious.

Huperzine A did have a noticeable effect on memory.

------
ScottWhigham
I take protein powder after workouts or long training runs. I take MSM and
glucosamine for knees/joints for long runs (42yo, long time runner). I take
multi, B complex, and E vitamins (E for my fingernails - guitar player). I
don't take each every day.

------
IvyMike
Yup: the Costco generic zyrtec.

A vitamin D supplement in the winter months.

------
lsiunsuex
every couple of days i do a couple of scoops of whey protein for an energy
boost.

lately i've been doing a cup of hot water with 2 or 3 packets of
[http://www.truelemon.com/](http://www.truelemon.com/) and a couple shakes of
cayenne pepper. helps clean out my digestive track and the lemon gives a boost
of energy.

ibuprofen for the random stress headache but i'd rather deal with the pain
then to take it if i can.

------
hvass
Melatonin and fish oil. Both backed by plenty of research.

------
frigg
I'm curious, have any of you consulted a MD before taking the doses you are
taking right now? WebMD doesn't count.

------
Sagat
If you are interested in such things, I suggest reading Transcend by R.
Kurzweil. He takes the supplement craze up to 11.

------
zachcb
Omega-3 (Carlson)

D3 2000 IU (Now Foods)

Turmeric (New Chapter)

Multivitamin (Megafood)

Ubiquinol (Now Foods)

------
diorray
As a really skinny guy (BMI: 14.9)

\- D3 1000 IU (Solgar)

\- Multivitamin (Supradyn All Day)

\- Fish Oil (Carlson

